# Suggestions required for a travel zoom



## Champ (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Looking to buy a point and shoot with decent zoom and manual controls

Plan to use it for next 2-3 years for trip pictures and occasional videos.
Just to give context, I already owe a D5100 since 2 years, although photography has taken a real hit in past 1 year due to busy schedule but yes I think I know how to click. Want to buy a compact, camera as its not possible to carry DSLR and lenses everywhere, so at most of the places I am left just with my mobile phone

Features I am looking at -: (List in Priority order)

Compact Size
Image Quality
Manual Controls
Decent Zoom (10x-20x)
GPS
Full HD Video
Wi-Fi

Budget: Not willing to spend more than £150-£200 (15K - 18K) atm.

Will buy from either Amazon or Currys 

Went through threads and have kind of shortlisted Sony HX20v and canon sx260 HS.
Both lack Wi-Fi but I am unable to find one having this feature in my budget.

Can you guys, please advice between the two or suggest something better.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2013)

I tried to find out but could find any cam under 20k with wifi ...the closest is canon s110  Canon PowerShot S110 Digital Camera - Black 3 inch: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo


----------



## Champ (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi suoyp, thanks for fast reply. Its really good to see that you are still active on TDF 

S110 is indeed a nice camera with Biger sensor and better IQ, only thing holding me back is High price and only 5x zoom.
I have suffered enough is past because of low flexibility of DSLR lenses, I hope you will understand what I am trying to point here.

The reason I wanted WiFi is to directly transfer phones to my cell and upload to social networking sites, Its hard to carry OTG cable and card reader everywhere. but looks like I will have to sacrifice this feature as of now.

As of today both  Sony HX20v and canon sx260 HS cost exactly same i.e. £ 179 on Amazon

I dont know why Sony decided to cramp 18 million Pixels in that little sensor. most of the onlie review sites mention water color images and soft edges, which is quite obvious, considering the amount of noise reduction the camera is applying.
On the other hand sx260 lacks in video department and have hard time focusing in low light.

I am really confused guys between two, so please suggest between the two or throw in some more models to decrease (or may be increase) my confusion.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2013)

LOL you r comparing better cameras with normal P&S ....I suggest you at least go for cams with 1/7" sensor and not the normal ones...
Nikon p330, Canon S110, panasonic LX5 are good choices else you can look for Nikon j1 with kit lens for now and use FT1 adapter to use same lens on both J1 and D5100 

for P&S Canon SX260 is much better for advance users and HX20IS for feature rich cam


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2013)

If you already have eyefi card, or ready to spend 20/30 quids to buy one, then HX20V. Else, TZ30. It doesn't have wifi or eyefi but you get the rest you asked for.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2013)

yaah TZ30 have superb specs...


----------



## quagmire (Jun 28, 2013)

@Champ : Why dont you go for TZ40 or SX280?
Both have Wifi and IQ is great for 1/2.3" sensor?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2013)

@quagmire  link please...are they released in India


----------



## quagmire (Jun 28, 2013)

^Oops.. I thought OP was in UK currently.. Its released there..

*www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BYO...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=358549767&pf_rd_i=468294

*www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BET...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=358549207&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2013)

ooh u r right ....I am sorry...I didnt check that way


----------



## Champ (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like I will end up with TZ40, Thanks everyone for suggestions


----------

